# might as well



## eugeninho gaúcho

bom dia

i am looking for equivilent to the expression _*might as well*_, as in:

i'm taking the train to work today, so you *might as well* take my car.

obrigado,
eugene


----------



## Outsider

Ah, esta expressão tão simples é irritantemente difícil de traduzir! 

Neste caso, sugiro:

Hoje vou de comboio/trem para o trabalho, por isso pode levar o meu carro.​ou

Hoje vou de comboio/trem para o trabalho, por isso aproveite e leve o meu carro.​


----------



## Vanda

Oi Eugene, boa tarde!

De acordo com esta definição da expressão, eu diria:
_I'm taking the train to work today, so you *might as well* take my car._
Vou pegar o trem para o trabalho hoje, não vejo porque você não possa/pode pegar meu carro.


----------



## edupa

I'd go along with Out's suggestion. Only I'd make a couple of *changes* for the sake of idiomaticity -- in my humble opinion, of course.

Hoje vou de trem para o trabalho, *então* aproveite e *fique* *com* o meu carro.

The way I see it, 'might as well' does not always translate the same in Portuguese, in as much as it might have different shades of meaning in English.

For example, Vanda's suggestion I think would fit better in the following situation:

He already knows the whole truth, so you *might as well* just come clean with him.


Sometimes I believe 'might as well' may be left out entirely in Portuguese. For example:

You only live once, so you *might as well* have fun while your at it.
_>> Só se vive uma vez, então divirta-se enquanto estiver vivo._


As a general rule, the phrase 'Já que...' might do the trick. It translates close to soemthing like 'Since', as per the example below:

You already paid for those dumbbells, so you *might as well* use them.
_>> Já que você já pagou os pesos, use eles._

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Excelente análise, Edupa.


----------



## Boston sports nut

Hello everyone.... I was wondering how to say "might as well" in Portuguese...

1)  Well, we _*might as well*_ go to the strore now because it is closer...

2)  Sally--"should we eat now?  The movie starts at 6:00"

    John--"_*Might as well*_, we won't have much time after."


Thanks already


----------



## Carfer

Eu costumo traduzir por _'o melhor é_' ou _'é melhor'_

1) Well, we *might as well* go to the strore now because it is closer... _Bem, *o melhor é/é melhor* irmos já à loja porque está quase a fechar

_2) Sally--"should we eat now? The movie starts at 6:00"

John--"*Might as well*, we won't have much time after." _*É melhor*, porque não vamos ter muito mais tempo depois_

i'm taking the train to work today, so you *might as well* take my car. _Hoje vou de combóio, por isso *o melhor é* levares o meu carro_.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Boston sports nut said:


> Hello everyone.... I was wondering how to say "might as well" in Portuguese...
> 
> 1)  Well, we _*might as well*_ go to the strore now because it is closer...
> 
> 2)  Sally--"should we eat now?  The movie starts at 6:00"
> 
> John--"_*Might as well*_, we won't have much time after."
> 
> 
> Thanks already


I would translate as "Seja como for" which rougly means "Be as (whatever) it can be" which is mostly translated as "Either way"

1) "Bem, seja como for nós vamos à loja agora porque é mais perto"

2) John-"Seja como for, não vamos ter muito tempo depois."


----------



## Outsider

Estou mais de acordo com a tradução do Carfer, "é melhor", ou "bem podemos" / "mais vale".

1) "Bem, mais vale irmos à loja agora, que fica mais perto..."


2) 
Sally: "Comemos agora? O filme começa às 6:00."
John: "É melhor. Não vamos ter muito tempo depois."


----------



## Boston sports nut

thanks guys... i find it weird that my question was changed and made by someone else... but... i think it was because someone else made it earlier... i thought that that phrase was hard to translate.... thanks again


----------



## fernandobn97007

I would translate as:
Might as well = poderia também


----------



## white_ray

Concordo com o Carfer e com o Fernando.

Outra sugestão:
"Hoje vou de comboio/trem, por isso ja agora podes levar o meu carro."
(ja agora é outra maneira de transmitir a ideia de "aproveita para levares o meu carro").
"i'm taking the train to work today, so you *might as well* take my car."
wr


----------



## nam45

Oi pessoal.

gostaria de saber se em portugués tem uma traducão para "might as well". 
Eis um exemplo-

Since I'm going to be close to the border of Bolivia, I _might as well_ cross and get my visa renewed.

Meu tentativo: 

Dado que vou estar perta da fronteira com Bolivia, me convem a entrar para renovar o visto.  

Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Outsider

_Might as well_ is a tricky idiom to translate into Portuguese in general, but for the specific example you gave you're in luck:

Dado que vou estar pert*o* da fronteira com *a Bolívia*, *já agora posso* entrar para */ ir lá* renovar o visto.​or

Dado que vou estar pert*o* da fronteira com *a Bolívia*, *aproveito para / posso aproveitar para* entrar *e* renovar o visto.​


----------



## Vanda

Since I'm going to be close to the border of Bolivia, I _might as well_ cross and get my visa renewed.

Nam, uma maneira bem coloquial de se dizer isso é:
Já que vou estar perto da fronteira da Bolívia, sou bem capaz de cruzá-la e renovar meu visto.

Also:
Já que vou estar perto da fronteira com a Bolívia, vou aproveitar para cruzá-la e renovar meu visto.

And others like those.


----------



## nam45

thanks a lot guys!

what about: You might as well go with us if you're going to be home.

se voce for estar em casa...(pode aproveitar para ir com a gente)...?

any other ways of saying _might as well_ ?


----------



## Outsider

nam45 said:


> what about: You might as well go with us if you're going to be home.
> 
> se voc*ê* *vai* estar em casa...(pode aproveitar para ir com a gente)...?


Works for me. 



nam45 said:


> any other ways of saying _might as well_ ?


It's difficult to name all possible translations. This is something you'll have to learn case by case.


----------



## EDSM

Já vi em vários lugares uma mesma sugestão de tradução para essa expressão.
might as well: bem que poderia

Essa tradução pode ser usada em qualquer contexto?


----------



## Outsider

Não acho. _Bem que poderia_ pode significar que a pessoa poderia fazer algo, mas não vai fazê-lo. _Might as well_ indica sempre intenção de fazer aquilo de que se fala.


----------



## EDSM

Outsider said:


> _Might as well_ indica sempre intenção de fazer aquilo de que se fala.


Não sabia desse detalhe, valeu.


----------



## Outsider

Adenda: _might as well_ também se pode usar em comparações. Nesse caso, significa "é como se".

_He asked the mother if she was her daughter's grandmother -- he might as well have slapped her on the face!
_Perguntou à mãe se era a avó da filha -- foi como se lhe tivesse dado uma bofetada!

Lembrei-me de outra tradução possível em certos contextos, que está próxima da sugerida pelo EDSM, "bem poder" (mas no presente, e não no condicional). Por exemplo:
Dado*/Já* que vou estar perto da fronteira com a Bolívia, *bem posso* ir lá renovar o visto.​


----------



## okready

As in:
As long as done this much I *might as well* go ahead and finish the job. 
or:
I *might as well* drop by and see how your father is doing since I'll be in his neighborhood.

I can't seem to come up with an idea for how to translate this common expression. Is there a similar expression in portuguese?


----------



## coolbrowne

Hi *okready*

You forgot to search the forum . This expression was extensively discussed in not one but two threads: here and here

Regards


----------



## Chizinha

I have a favorite saying in English. 

Life may not be the party we hoped for, but while we’re here we might as well dance.

Does  anyone have good suggestion to say this in portuguese??


----------



## GOODVIEW

Chizinha said:


> I have a favorite saying in English.
> 
> Life may not be the party we hoped for, but while we’re here we might as well dance.
> 
> Does  anyone have good suggestion to say this in portuguese??



Chizinha,
Here is my contribution:

A vida talvez não seja a festa que esperávamos mas, se é para viver, vamos curtir!


----------



## Brasimericano

Embora essa "thread" é antiga, preciso um tradução desse frase abaixo: 

Tenho 89 anos!  "I might as well be dead"

Desde já agradeço!

brasimericano


----------



## anaczz

Eu arrisco:

Eu bem poderia estar morto.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Brasimericano said:


> Tenho 89 anos!  "I might as well be dead"


PT speakers> Is this translation going in the right direction?
Já que tenho 89 anos, deveria estar morto.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Eu bem poderia estar morto.



Hi TZ. While googling "bem poderia estar morto", I came across the PT phrase as a translation of Beatles lyrics in "Rain."



> If the rain comes they run and hide their heads
> They might as well be dead
> 
> Se a chuva vem eles correm e escondem as suas cabeças
> Eu bem poderia estar morto



_I don't know why the translator used "Eu"; maybe he/she wanted to indicate that Lennon was referring to himself. _


----------



## anaczz

É realmente estranha a tradução... they por eu ??


----------

